# Spieletest - The Void



## System (28. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,685556


----------



## LhJ (28. Mai 2009)

Hm.. ich fands von Anfang an interessant.
Innovation ist wichtig, ich werds mir anschauen


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2009)

> Sie irren mitunter desorientiert durch die Leere, weil Sie nicht wissen, mit wem Sie jetzt am besten sprechen sollten. Das Journal listet zwar alle Aufgaben brav auf, vermittelt aber nicht, ob eine Quest nun erfüllt wurde.


Vielleicht ist es ja so gewollt, nach dem Motto "Versuch macht klug"? Müsstest Du mal etwas genauer drauf eingehen als nur "man irrt desorientiert herum" dazu zu schreiben. Irgendein Hinweis muss es ja geben. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal das wir mit Papier und Bleistift auf dem Schreibtisch ein Spiel spielen 



> Die ungewöhnliche Spielmechanik zu begreifen, ist für anspruchsvolle Spieler gedacht, ungeduldige Naturen sind schnell überfordert.


Es gibt hier oft genug Meinungen, Spiele wären zu anspruchslos. Ist dieses denn nun ZU Anspruchsvoll?

Fasse ich mal die "Mängel" zusammen:

-Hängen bleiben
-Questbuch vermittelt nicht unbedingt ob man eine Quest erledigt hat
-Teils die Steuerung
-ZU Anspruchsvoll
-Evtl. zu hektisch? da man den "Lebenssaft" Farbe verliert die es zu finden gilt

ergibt 25% Abzug. Sind das nicht vielleicht 5 + % zuviel?


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Mai 2009)

*The Void*

Ich bin immer offen für spielerische Experimente und der Plot in "The Void" ist genau mein Fall. Voller Vorfreude also aus der örtlichen Videothek ausgeliehen und nach zwei Stunden hatte ich bereits entnervt aufgegen. Dudelige Musik begleitet das elend schnarchige Spieltempo, in dem verzweifelt versucht wird eine unnötig komplizierte Spielmechanik mit albern schwülstiger Prosa zu erklären, die teilweise nichtmal komplett synchronisiert wurde. Optisch schwankt das Spiel zwischen interessant und HL1.
Schade um die an sich tolle Idee und netten Ansätze. Ich habe mir da allerdings etwas zugänglicheres vorgestellt. Im Stil des Films "Hinter dem Horizont", an dem sich das Spiel zuweilen anlehnt. Freunde ungewöhnlicher Ideen können durchaus mal reinsehen, aber Experimente schlagen halt auch mal fehl. Da hat der russische Kollege "Cryostasis" einen *wesentlich* besseren Job gemacht...


----------



## Gast20180619 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich mag auch spielerische Experimente. Was mich aber sehr interessiert: Gibt es freies Speichern, läuft das auch mit der Auflösung 1680x1050? Ist es tatsächlich so, daß es nicht deutsch synchronisierte Stellen gibt und läßt sich wirklich nicht erkennen, ob ein Quest fertig ist? Letzteres ist dann wohl der Hammer!


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe mir das Game mal auf Youtube angeschaut und muss sagen, dass es doch eigentlich ganz nett gemacht ist. Gut obs die 50 Euers (kostet doch so viel, oder?) Wert ist kann man jetzt aus den Videos nicht unbedingt abschätzen. 
Insgesamt würde ich aber sagen es macht einen komplexen und durchaus innovativen Eindruck. 
Ich werd mir mal die Demo zulegen, sofern schon vorhanden.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 28.05.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Fasse ich mal die "Mängel" zusammen:
> 
> -Hängen bleiben
> -Questbuch vermittelt nicht unbedingt ob man eine Quest erledigt hat
> ...



Hm? Moment...
Du gewichtest jeden Mangel gleichstark mit 5%?
Du gehst davon aus, dass bei einem Spiel von der Wertung 100% ausgegangen wird und dann für Mängel etwas abgezogen wird?
25% Abzug... bei einer Wertung von 75%... Was ist zuviel?
Sorry, ich glaube, ich verstehe einfach gerade nicht, auf was du hinaus möchtest.   

---



			
				GR0BI75 am 28.05.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dudelige Musik begleitet das elend schnarchige Spieltempo, in dem verzweifelt versucht wird eine unnötig komplizierte Spielmechanik mit albern schwülstiger Prosa zu erklären, [...]


Na, na, das ist aber alles sehr meinungsabhängig.
Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht, mir haben aber die bisher veröffentlichen Soundtracks, irgendwo gab es mal einige zum Download, sowie die in den Trailern, gut gefallen.
"Schnarchiges Spieltempo" - Das Spiel ist sicherlich ein sehr langsam zu spielendes Spiel - Geduld scheint wirklich nötig. Allerdings sei dies ja auch gewollt - und außerdem scheint das langsame Spieltempo sehr gut in das bisher recht verträumt-künstlerisch wirkende Spiel.
"unnötig komplizierte Spielmechanik" - Ist sie wirklich zu kompliziert? Unnötig? Oder doch einfach nur eine Geduldsfrage? Beispiele bitte.
"albern schwülstiger Prosa" - Da hätte ich auch gerne Beispiele. Das Spiel wirkt philosophisch... mit Prosa, ja. Aber wieso albern schwülstig? Ist es, ist Prosa einfach nicht dein Fall, oder würdest du wirklich für die Allgemeinheit sagen, dass es albern dargestellt ist?
Zur Grafik: ja, sicher nicht die beste, allerdings auch wirklich sehr interessant teilweise. Aber mir zum Beispiel ist die Grafik sowas von Wurscht.



			
				GR0BI75 am 28.05.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat der russische Kollege "Cryostasis" einen *wesentlich* besseren Job gemacht...


Ist The Void aka Tension nicht auch im Originalen von einem russischen Entwickler?

---

Dass das Questbuch keine beendeten Quests anzeigt... ist okay, könnte aber besser sein.. gibt es einen Grund, warum das Herausgelassen wurde?
Freies Speichern? Das würde mich auch interessieren. Nur, wenn die Weltkarte aufgerufen ist? Kann man das während des Freien Spiels machen oder nur an bestimmte Orten? Oder nur, wenn man beispielsweise gerade nicht im Kampf ist, was für mich auch okay wäre.


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2009)

YouTube Link mit ~10 Minuten Gameplay - Vorsicht, Spoilergefahr:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_nnl5JS0cI


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

EWBW am 28.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag auch spielerische Experimente. Was mich aber sehr interessiert: Gibt es freies Speichern, läuft das auch mit der Auflösung 1680x1050? Ist es tatsächlich so, daß es nicht deutsch synchronisierte Stellen gibt und läßt sich wirklich nicht erkennen, ob ein Quest fertig ist? Letzteres ist dann wohl der Hammer!



Zu deinen Fragen: Freies Speicher ist jederzeit von der Übersichtskarte aus möglich, innerhalb eines Levels nicht, was nicht so schlimm ist, da man ja jederzeit aus einem Level (einer Kammer) raus- und wieder reingehen kann.

Auflösung: Meines Wissens und nach Rücksprache mit der PCGH werden maximal 16:9er Auflösungen unterstütz, nicht jedoch 16:10er.

Es gibt nicht synchronisierte Stellen, das sind aber meist eher Ambient-Texte und daher zu verschmerzen.

Quest-Journal: Naja, man muss sich das am besten schon mal notieren, was man nun genau gelöst hat und was noch offen ist, das hängt haupsächlch damit zusammen, wie die Aufgaben im Journal beschrieben sind.

Viele Grüße
Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				GR0BI75 am 28.05.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Da hat der russische Kollege "Cryostasis" einen *wesentlich* besseren Job gemacht...
> 
> 
> Ist The Void aka Tension nicht auch im Originalen von einem russischen Entwickler?



Jep, ist es.




			
				GR0BI75 am 28.05.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Freies Speichern? Das würde mich auch interessieren. Nur, wenn die Weltkarte aufgerufen ist? Kann man das während des Freien Spiels machen oder nur an bestimmte Orten? Oder nur, wenn man beispielsweise gerade nicht im Kampf ist, was für mich auch okay wäre.



Speichern geht nur auf der Weltkarte, die du aber jederzeit betreten kannst. Beim Kampf ist kein Speichern möglich, da diese innerhalb einer Kammer stattfinden.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

Worrel am 28.05.2009 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> YouTube Link mit ~10 Minuten Gameplay - Vorsicht, Spoilergefahr:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_nnl5JS0cI



Hey, ist ja meins


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2009)

PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 28.05.2009 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grats  

Interessant aussehen tut's ja, aber ob einen das nicht nach ner Viertelstunde anödet oder man dann doch feststellt, daß es nicht zu dem eigenen Geschmack passt, ist schwer zu sagen ...

Weiß jemand, ob's von dem Spiel ein Demo geben wird?


----------



## GR0BI75 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 28.05.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, na, das ist aber alles sehr meinungsabhängig.



Nasicher.  Genauso wie andere da wunderschöne Musik vernehmen. Kritik ist halt immer auch subjektiv, aber unpointiertes Piano-Geklimper konnte mich in diesem Fall nicht einlullen... 



> "Schnarchiges Spieltempo" - Das Spiel ist sicherlich ein sehr langsam zu spielendes Spiel - Geduld scheint wirklich nötig. Allerdings sei dies ja auch gewollt - und außerdem scheint das langsame Spieltempo sehr gut in das bisher recht verträumt-künstlerisch wirkende Spiel.
> "unnötig komplizierte Spielmechanik" - Ist sie wirklich zu kompliziert? Unnötig? Oder doch einfach nur eine Geduldsfrage? Beispiele bitte.



Soweit ich es gespielt habe beschränkte es sich auf das Schleichen durch bestimmte Gebiete, dem Aufsammeln von Blumen und dem Lernen der Spielmechanik, was für mich keinen sonderlich großen spielerischen Reiz ausübte. Das System mit dem Farbensammeln auf der linken und rechten Seite des Bildschirms war für mich weder graphisch übersichtlich, noch eingängig. Das Malen von bestimmten Symbolen in der Luft entpuppte sich auch eher als Glückssache. Die Geschichte erklärt sich nicht aus dem Spiel heraus, sondern wird in langen Monologen der Fürstin bedeutungsschwanger bzw. umständlich erklärt. Dann noch Kleinigkeiten wie das unsanfte Rausschmeissen ins Hauptmenü, wenn der Spieler wirklich ins Gras beisst, bei der man sich einer gezwungen originellen Gestaltung konfrontiert sieht...
Natürlich steckt hinter vielen Elementen die Absicht, durch Ausprobieren das Spiel zu erfahren. Eine an sich lobenswerte Idee, aber ein bißchen mehr Führung wäre mir recht gewesen...



> "albern schwülstiger Prosa" - Da hätte ich auch gerne Beispiele. Das Spiel wirkt philosophisch... mit Prosa, ja. Aber wieso albern schwülstig? Ist es, ist Prosa einfach nicht dein Fall, oder würdest du wirklich für die Allgemeinheit sagen, dass es albern dargestellt ist?



Ich kann keine Beispiele nennen, da nichts bei mir haften geblieben ist. Auch hier passt es natürlich zum Kontext des düsteren Szenarios, aber auch hier entspricht "Cryostasis" mehr meinen Vorstellungen. Während des Spiels wird parallel eine Geschichte erzählt, die das Spiel auf mehrere Ebenen hievt. Diese ist nachvollziehbar und eindringlich beschrieben, muss aber auch nicht das Spielsystem nebenbei erklären....



> Zur Grafik: ja, sicher nicht die beste, allerdings auch wirklich sehr interessant teilweise. Aber mir zum Beispiel ist die Grafik sowas von Wurscht.



Wie erwähnt: am Ende isses immer Geschmackssache...



> Ist The Void aka Tension nicht auch im Originalen von einem russischen Entwickler?



Genau! Und hier wurde - für meinen Geschmack  - geschickter mit gängigen Spielkonventionen gebrochen. Die Atmosphäre ist von einer unglaublichen Dichte, aber auch hier muss fairerweise erwähnt werden, dass das Spiel nicht nebenbei ein komplettes (und nicht unkompliziertes) Universum definieren muss. Einen verlassenen Eisbrecher kann man nachvollziehen, die Welt zwischen Leben und Tod weniger. Aber anscheinend mögen die Russen sowas, denn Elemente einer alternativen Welt bestimmen auch "Cryostasis", auch Filme wie "Wächter des Tages" arbeiten damit...



> Freies Speichern? Das würde mich auch interessieren. Nur, wenn die Weltkarte aufgerufen ist? Kann man das während des Freien Spiels machen oder nur an bestimmte Orten? Oder nur, wenn man beispielsweise gerade nicht im Kampf ist, was für mich auch okay wäre.



Man kann nur in der Weltkarte speichern. Dafür muss man dann in den Ego-Abschnitten halt den Ausgang suchen. Die sind nicht sonderlich groß, weiss aber auch nicht, wie umfangreich die später werden...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Danke, GR0BI75, für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde mir das Spiel morgen kaufen und mir dann selbst eine Meinung bilden.   

Stefan Weiß, auch hier danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Eins würde mich noch interessieren.
Wurde nicht von einem gekürzten Intro Video gesprochen, das im Originalen 45 Minuten dauert?
Das wurde doch wohl nicht komplett herausgeschnitten, oder? Das wäre äußerst schade.


----------



## Gast20180619 (28. Mai 2009)

Mir gefällt es auch in anderen Spielen nicht, daß man nicht wärend der Kämpfe seinen Spielstand speichern kann. Obwohl es gerade dann am sinnvollsten ist. Und außerdem, warum ist es immer (meistens?) so, daß man in einem Spiel stirbt? Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, daß einem die Lebensenergie wie in Lost Planet oder jetzt in The Void stetig verringert, hat man nicht die Ruhe seine Umgebung anzuschauen und zu genießen.


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 28.05.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm? Moment...
> Du gewichtest jeden Mangel gleichstark mit 5%?


Rainer Zufall war mal wieder anwesend...  Das grade nur 5 Mängel da waren hat er zu verschulden..

Aber interessant das ich an sowas (pro Mangel werden 5% abgezogen) nicht im entferntesten gedacht habe. Solltest Journalist bei der Bild werden, du hast Talent..


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 28.05.2009 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber interessant das ich an sowas (pro Mangel werden 5% abgezogen) nicht im entferntesten gedacht habe. Solltest Journalist bei der Bild werden, du hast Talent..




Klingt nach einer Beleidigung, als solche fasse ich es zumindest auf.   
Sorry, aber bei mir kommt man mit der Bild nicht weit.   

Es bot sich einfach an. Du hast 5 Mängel aufgewählt.. und die Schlussfolgerung klang nach einem einfachen Addieren.. also 25%. Habe die Aussage von dir einfach falsch verstanden.
Sorry.


----------



## KlausnKorlKonrad (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

weiß jemand, ob man eventuell irgendwo ne demo laden kann? hab so auf die schnelle nix gefunden... das spiel frohlockt schon ziemlich mit seinen reizen, doch diese mängel, was im test aufgezählt werden und die relativ mittige bewertung machen den griff zur geldbörse dann doch zögerlich. so locker sitzten die 50er auch dann auch nicht


----------



## PCG-SW (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 28.05.2009 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde nicht von einem gekürzten Intro Video gesprochen, das im Originalen 45 Minuten dauert?
> Das wurde doch wohl nicht komplett herausgeschnitten, oder? Das wäre äußerst schade.



Doch, das lange Video ist nicht mehr im Spiel enthalten, hier die Info aus unserer _Vorschau_:

"Um The Void an den westlichen Markt anzupassen, erfährt die russische Version diverse Veränderungen. Das Einleitungsvideo von The Void dauert in der Originalfassung knapp 45 Minuten. In dieser Zeit verlangt das Adventure dem Spieler lediglich zwei Klicks ab. Zu wenig Interaktion, meint der Publisher. Das deutsche Intro ist deshalb deutlich kürzer. "


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> KabraxisObliv am 28.05.2009 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, richtig, das hatte ich gelesen.
Es ist wirklich *komplett* rausgeschnitten?   
Oje, ich hatte mich bereits darauf gefreut... ähm... wenn jemand einen Link hat, wo man das Intro sehen kann.. oder zumindest Ausschnitte.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar.
Die können doch nicht 45Minuten des Spiel schneiden. Fehlt dann nicht die komplette Vorgeschichte?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> "Um The Void an den westlichen Markt anzupassen, erfährt die russische Version diverse Veränderungen. Das Einleitungsvideo von The Void dauert in der Originalfassung knapp 45 Minuten. In dieser Zeit verlangt das Adventure dem Spieler lediglich zwei Klicks ab. Zu wenig Interaktion, meint der Publisher. Das deutsche Intro ist deshalb deutlich kürzer. "


Finde ich nicht in Ordnung.  
Das Spiel ist so ungewöhnlich, wenn man konsequent gewesen wäre, hätte man es dabei belassen und das Intro nicht geschnitten.
An den westlichen Markt anpassen ... das ich nicht lache.


----------



## oceano (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.05.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-SW am 28.05.2009 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man hätte dem User ja zumindest die Entscheidung überlassen können. ZB irgendwie im Hauptmenü "Start mit langem Intro" oder eben "Start mit kurzem Intro". Oder die lange Version einfach unter Extras/Bonus mit auf die DVD packen. 

Möchte echt gern mal wissen was das für Leute sind, die solche Entscheidungen treffen   

Naja, das Spiel klingt für mich trotzdem interessant genug ums zu kaufen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 28.05.2009 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Man hätte dem User ja zumindest die Entscheidung überlassen können. ZB irgendwie im Hauptmenü "Start mit langem Intro" oder eben "Start mit kurzem Intro". Oder die lange Version einfach unter Extras/Bonus mit auf die DVD packen.


Genau. Was der Publisher da abzieht, ist einfach nicht in Ordnung. Selbst die Entwickler hätten das höchstwahrscheinlich so nicht gewollt, wobei das nur eine Vermutung ist.
Wenn ich der Schaffer dieses Werkes gewesen wäre, hätte ich meinen Unmut über diese Entscheidung Luft gemacht.


----------



## Tominator7 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hat denn jemand beide Intros gesehen und kann ungefähr sagen, wie viel, bzw. was genau da rausgeschnitten wurde?
Ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich kaufen, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr so sicher, da ich mich durch diese "Anpassung" ziemlich verarscht fühle.


----------



## ThomasWilke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Tominator7 am 29.05.2009 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn jemand beide Intros gesehen und kann ungefähr sagen, wie viel, bzw. was genau da rausgeschnitten wurde?
> Ich wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich kaufen, bin jetzt aber nicht mehr so sicher, da ich mich durch diese "Anpassung" ziemlich verarscht fühle.



Zur Klärung: Laut Publisher handelt es sich beim ersten Abschnitt (Ankunft in der Zwischenwelt, Aufsammeln des Herzens, erster Dialog mit der Schwester etc.) um eine spielbare Version des Original-Intros. Wichtige Informationen scheinen also nicht zu fehlen, wir spielen das Intro eben, anstelle es uns anzuschauen. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich um das russische Original-Intro gebeten. Sobald es uns zur Verfügung steht, werden wir es veröffentlichen!

Beste Grüße
Tom


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Tominator7 am 29.05.2009 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huch, das klingt sogar ziemlich gut. Vielen, vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.   
Das Original-Intro wäre dennoch klasse, auch danke dafür. Wird es dann eine kurze eigene Meldung bekommen oder wird es sich eher lohnen noch des Öfteren in diese News zu schauen?

Ich zumindest warte nur noch auf die Post. Ist schon wieder spät dran heute.


----------



## ThomasWilke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KabraxisObliv am 29.05.2009 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, ist mein Job =] Wenn uns der Publisher das Intro zur Verfügung stellt, machen wir natürlich eine seperate News-Meldung dazu. Den obigen Artikel editiere ich dann mit einem Link zur neuen Meldung  Aber bitte nicht meckern, wenn wir das Video nicht bekommen sollten: Der Publisher für Russland ist ein anderer als für Europa. Deshalb ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Aber wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Aber bitte nicht meckern, wenn wir das Video nicht bekommen sollten: Der Publisher für Russland ist ein anderer als für Europa. Deshalb ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Aber wir arbeiten dran!



Ja, natürlich.    Habe mir bereits gedacht, dass es eventuell zu Komplikationen kommen könnte.
Dennoch dankeschön für die Bemühungen - auch wenn es nur der Job ist.  

Na also, da war der gute Postbote. =D


----------



## Chemenu (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an "Myst", das Spiel war damals auch sehr merkwürdig und verdammt schwer. Man wusste eigentlich nicht so wirklich was man warum tut, war aber trotzdem die ganze Zeit beschäftigt die teilweise sehr abstrakten Rätsel zu lösen.
Ganz durchgespielt hab ich es nie, wusste irgendwann nicht mehr weiter.   

Ich muss zugeben dass mich "The Void" überhaupt nicht interessieren würde wenn die Schwestern nicht so leicht bekleidet wären. So geb ich dem Spiel evtl. mal ne Chance.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte nicht meckern, wenn wir das Video nicht bekommen sollten: Der Publisher für Russland ist ein anderer als für Europa. Deshalb ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Aber wir arbeiten dran!


  

Die werden das Video schon rausrücken ... und wenn ich persönlich nach Russland reise.


----------



## ThomasWilke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaffee-Fahrt zum Museum für Moderne Kunst nach Moskau, anyone   Da zumindest wird The Void ausgestellt =]


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich finde das Spiel mehr als geil. Aber ich komme nie bis zur zweiten Schwester, weil mir andauernd die Farbe ausgeht und ich sterbe -___-

Hab den ganzen Garten angepflanzt mit max. Farbe, die geben aber nu zwischen 1 und 7 Farbeinheiten her, auf der Übersicht wird einem viel zu schnell das Zeugs abgezogen. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick? 

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Patch raus, der die Abzugsrate verlangsamt, weil für mich ist es unspielbar oder ich bin einfach nur zu blöd dafür. Ist jetzt das 5. Mal, dass ich angefangen habe. Bis zu dem Part, wo man die Minen da mit dem Dreieck rausbrechen muss, bis dahin komme ich, aber danach heißt es: "Frag mal eine andere Schwester", und ich habe nur noch 4 Farbtropfen übrig -.-
Und allein bis zu der Schwester werden dann wieder 25 oder 30 abgezogen. 

Aber ansonsten sehr geiles Spiel! Vor allem die Wächter sind gut gelungen.


----------



## PCG-SW (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 29.05.2009 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das Spiel mehr als geil. Aber ich komme nie bis zur zweiten Schwester, weil mir andauernd die Farbe ausgeht und ich sterbe -___-
> 
> Hab den ganzen Garten angepflanzt mit max. Farbe, die geben aber nu zwischen 1 und 7 Farbeinheiten her, auf der Übersicht wird einem viel zu schnell das Zeugs abgezogen. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?
> 
> ...



Du musst sicherstellen, dass du im ersten Garten die Bäume bis zum Anschlag füllst, wenn due die Donor-Glyphe malst. Du darfst auch nicht zu viele Bäume auf einmal aktivieren, da du sonst zu wenig Farbe in deinem Herzen übrig hast, das hast du ja schon gemerkt 
Ich habe es zu Beginn mit drei Bäumen versucht, die haben dann zwischen 20 und 40 Farbeinheiten bei der ersten Ernte gebracht.


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Worrel am 28.05.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob's von dem Spiel ein Demo geben wird?


Gibt es:
http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=20689

Wenn nur nicht gerade meine DSL-Leitung gedrittelt wäre.  

The Void war für mich seit der Vorschau auf der "muss ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren" Liste. "Alternative" Spiele haben mir bis jetzt eigentlich immer gefallen.


----------



## Calyptratus (29. Mai 2009)

Ist die Tastatursteuerung frei konfigurierbar?


----------



## kitiara (29. Mai 2009)

olstyle am 29.05.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es:
> http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=20689
> 
> Wenn nur nicht gerade meine DSL-Leitung gedrittelt wäre.
> ...


Aber da muss man doch angemeldet sein, oder? Habs so nicht runterladen können.
Googeln hat nichts weiter gebracht.


----------



## MicPoe (29. Mai 2009)

EWBW am 28.05.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann noch dazu kommt, daß einem die Lebensenergie wie in Lost Planet oder jetzt in The Void stetig verringert, hat man nicht die Ruhe seine Umgebung anzuschauen und zu genießen.



Die Lebensenergie verringert sich nur, während man sich auf der Weltkarte befindet, auf der es sowieso nichts zu anzuschauen gibt.. in den Kammern selbst hat man genug Zeit   



			
				Calyptratus am 29.05.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Tastatursteuerung frei konfigurierbar?


Ist sie


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe das Problem mit der Farbe in den Griff bekommen und herausgefunden, dass es (scheinbar) an einem Bug liegt. Einer von insgesamt vier in diesem Spiel. Ich hoffe auf einen Patch 

Hier mal die vier Bugs, die mir aufgefallen sind (spoilergefahr)

1. Ist nur ein Herz mit Farbe gefüllt, so wird pro Sekunde (auf der MInimap), also pro runtergezählter zahl vom Zyklus-Countdown, ein Farbtropfen verloren. Habe ich zwei Herzen mit Farbe, so verliere ich pro Sekunde 2 Tropfen usw. Wer also 5 Kammern gefüllt hat, verliert 5 Farbtropfen pro Sekunde. Ist nach einiger Zeit aber nur noch ein Herz mit Farbe gefüllt (also dass alle inzwischen leer sind und nur noch ein volles herz übrig ist), so verliert man weiterhin 5 farben pro sekunde. Da kann man sehr sehr sehr schnell krepieren.

2. Ungenaue Steuerung. Ich habe mich vorhin mehrmals mit einem weiteren Problem rumschlagen müssen: Ich habe mich vor einen Predator, der mich angegriffen hat, aufgestellt, das Obscura menü geöffnet und zig mal eine Donor-rune auf das Vieh gemalt. Jedes Mal traf ich das Dingen nicht sondern verlor Farbe (ließ sie auf den Boden tropfen) und durfte mir anhören, wie verschwenderisch ich doch wäre und dass ich dem Tod ein Stück näher gekommen bin. 

3. Übersetzungs- und Anzeigefehler beim Anbauen von Bäumen: Wenn ich einen Baum selektiere und die Donor-rune zeichne, kommt eine russische Audiofile, und in den deutschen Untertiteln heißt es: Ich hätte eine Donor-rune malen sollen. Nun ist die Farbe für immer verloren.

4. Ich kann Klippen einfach so hochgehen / mich schritt für schritt hochspringen. Das macht z.B. die Treppen in der Mine der ersten Fürstin total unnötig. Sollte vielleicht auch behoben werden, da ich so über die Map hinaus gehen konnte :p

ACHTUNG SPOILER!:


Spoiler



PS: Zum Thema erste Mine: Geht mal, wenn ihr diese Mine betretet (der Ort, wo man sein zweites Herz bekommt) den rechten Weg. Kurz vor der langen Holztreppe schaut nach unten auf die Klippe, springt dort runter. Da ist eine Art "Geheimweg" der euch zu einem ganz gewöhnlichen Spielplatz bringt. Mit Sandkaste, der mit Blut (oder Farbe) beschmiert ist, mit normalen Laternen umgeben  und mit leuchtenden Steinen umgeben ist. Etwas zu normal für die Welt des Unnormalen


----------



## Calyptratus (29. Mai 2009)

MicPoe am 29.05.2009 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> EWBW am 28.05.2009 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Morathi (29. Mai 2009)

Marten-Broadcloak am 29.05.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Ungenaue Steuerung. Ich habe mich vorhin mehrmals mit einem weiteren Problem rumschlagen müssen: Ich habe mich vor einen Predator, der mich angegriffen hat, aufgestellt, das Obscura menü geöffnet und zig mal eine Donor-rune auf das Vieh gemalt. Jedes Mal traf ich das Dingen nicht sondern verlor Farbe (ließ sie auf den Boden tropfen) und durfte mir anhören, wie verschwenderisch ich doch wäre und dass ich dem Tod ein Stück näher gekommen bin.
> 
> 3. Übersetzungs- und Anzeigefehler beim Anbauen von Bäumen: Wenn ich einen Baum selektiere und die Donor-rune zeichne, kommt eine russische Audiofile, und in den deutschen Untertiteln heißt es: Ich hätte eine Donor-rune malen sollen. Nun ist die Farbe für immer verloren.



zu 2.: Mit Donor überträgst du Farbe auf tote oder halbtote Wesen. Das heisst, die Rune trifft schon, die Viecher freuen sich aber schlichtweg drüber, das macht keinen Schaden! Das du die Farbe verlierst, ist Sinn der Sache. Anleitung lesen hilft hier ungemein .

zu 3.: Das kommt nur, wenn man die Rune schlampig oder falsch gezeichnet hat. Zeichnest du sie schön groß und deutlich, klappt das auch.

Also nur weil mal was nich klappt, muss es noch kein Bug sein .


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (29. Mai 2009)

Absolut überraschend, aber auch faszinierend. Von The Void hat es in keinem Spielemagazin (Print) eine Preview oder Nachrichten gegeben, nur die Werbung war reizend. Erfreulich, wie anders das Action - Adventure ist. Anspruchsvoll und durchaus mit Fahrenheit vergleichbar, weswegen ich es mir wohl mal kaufen werde (sicher, die Story ist weit unkonventioneller als bei Fahrenheit, aber auch Fahrenheit beging neue Wege).


----------



## olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

wertungsfanatiker am 29.05.2009 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut überraschend, aber auch faszinierend. Von The Void hat es in keinem Spielemagazin (Print) eine Preview oder Nachrichten gegeben, nur die Werbung war reizend.


Da hat wohl jemand nicht artig die PCGames gelesen.
In der Ausgabe mit der dicken Werbung auf der Rückseite war auch eine zwei Seitige Vorschau(06/09).


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (29. Mai 2009)

Morathi am 29.05.2009 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2.: Mit Donor überträgst du Farbe auf tote oder halbtote Wesen. Das heisst, die Rune trifft schon, die Viecher freuen sich aber schlichtweg drüber, das macht keinen Schaden! Das du die Farbe verlierst, ist Sinn der Sache. Anleitung lesen hilft hier ungemein .
> 
> zu 3.: Das kommt nur, wenn man die Rune schlampig oder falsch gezeichnet hat. Zeichnest du sie schön groß und deutlich, klappt das auch.
> 
> Also nur weil mal was nich klappt, muss es noch kein Bug sein .



Zu 2.: Also bei mir war das so, das wirklich vor meinen Füßen einfach nur die Farbe auf den Boden tropfte, und absolut nix auf den Predator ging. Gut, Anleitung les ich gleich nochmal durch, mal gucken, was da drin steht 

Zu 3.: Also die Donor war so gezeichnet wie sie sein sollte, der Baum blühte ja auch schließlich danach. 

Hatte die beiden als Bug deklariert, weil es mir so ziemlich ungewollt vorkam 

EDIT: Gerade die Anleitung durchgesehen: Also nochmal werde ich die Ps nicht mit Donors aufhalten sondern direkt die Farbe einfach so draufschmieren, wenn das wirklich gehen sollte ...


----------



## PCG-SW (30. Mai 2009)

Marten-Broadcloak am 29.05.2009 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Morathi am 29.05.2009 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (30. Mai 2009)

Marten-Broadcloak am 29.05.2009 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 3.: Also die Donor war so gezeichnet wie sie sein sollte, der Baum blühte ja auch schließlich danach.



Das kann ich nun auch noch bestätigen.   
Die Glyphe ist nicht ganz einfach zu zeichnen bei den ersten Versuchen - hatte zumindest ich das Gefühl. Zeichnet man sie nicht richtig, wird die gewünschte Aktion dennoch vom Spiel ausgeführt (-> damit der Frust-Faktor schön weit unten bleibt   ), es geht aber als Konsequenz ein bisschen deiner Farbe verloren.


Zum Spiel selbst... "Unlike everything I've played before."
Man muss sich wohl wirklich ein wenig einarbeiten, um zu verstehen, warum man was überhaupt macht.. ich habe jetzt etwa eine Stunde Spielzeit hinter mir - und über eine zu langsame Laufgeschwindigkeit kann ich nicht klagen. Eine Art Schnelles/Langsames Laufen gibt es ja auch über die Shift-Taste...


Spoiler



... oder mithilfe der passenden Glyphe, wenn man denn Farbe übrig hat.



Die Musik ist für mich in Ordnung, habe sie allerdings auf 60% runtergestellt, da sie mir etwas zu sehr im Vordergrund war. Das Kampfsystem ist interessant - auch wenn ich bisher nur gegen die Predatoren gekämpft habe, die ja sozusagen durch ein einfaches Draufklicken umfallen. Aber wenn man dann seine verschiedenen Glyphen im Kampf einsetzen kann, stelle ich mir das sehr spannend vor.

Ich muss das Gespielte erst einmal verarbeiten.   
Ich denke The Void ist ein Spiel, wo der Kopf die ganze Zeit über mit am Arbeiten ist - alleine der Punkt hebt es schon von der Masse ab.   
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht... und was diese gelbe Kammer in der Leere darstellt...
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. Mai 2009)

KabraxisObliv am 30.05.2009 02:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss das Gespielte erst einmal verarbeiten.
> Ich denke The Void ist ein Spiel, wo der Kopf die ganze Zeit über mit am Arbeiten ist - alleine der Punkt hebt es schon von der Masse ab.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es weitergeht... und was diese gelbe Kammer in der Leere darstellt...
> Gute Nacht.



Mich würd ja mal interessieren, wie man in diesen goldenen Zweig da reinkommt


----------



## Kijan (30. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt auch und schon nen bissle Zeit investiert. An sich ist das Spiel lustig gemacht. Es ist mal was komplett anderes. Aber ich hab da grad nen problem vielleicht kann mir wer von euch schon weiterhelfen 

Frage:


Spoiler



Ich habe bevor die Wächter da sind der fürstin 2 Herzen aufgefüllt. Als dann die wächter kamen sagte der eine ich soll ihr das Herz rausreißen. Dann bin ich wieder zu ihr hin und sie gab mir eins. Jetzt die Frage: Wie gebe ich die Quest ab? 

Und des weiteren bekomm ich noch die Quest das ich in die Minen soll das pack ich auch. Aber wenn ich fertig bin soll ich wieder zu Mandrit aber ich kann irgendwie nicht mit ihm reden oder sonst wie agieren. 
Dann kommt später ein weiterer Wächter der mir ne andere Quest gibt und irgendwann haut der mich um... mach ich was falsch oder bin ich nur zu langsam an einer Stelle? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen soll....


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (31. Mai 2009)

Kijan am 30.05.2009 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Spiel jetzt auch und schon nen bissle Zeit investiert. An sich ist das Spiel lustig gemacht. Es ist mal was komplett anderes. Aber ich hab da grad nen problem vielleicht kann mir wer von euch schon weiterhelfen
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...


Also abgeschlossene Quests werden durch ein kurzes aufleuchten eines häckchens im Bildschirm angezeigt, im Questlog allerdings erscheinen die nicht. 

Aber zu den Wächtern gehen kann ich überhaupt nicht. Ich klicke auf die Symbole auf der Map aber nix passiert xD


----------



## Goddess (31. Mai 2009)

kitiara am 29.05.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 29.05.2009 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf Gameswelt.de kannst du die Demo herunterladen, ohne dich dafür anmelden zu müssen. *click*


----------



## Meraton (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

So ich poste hier auch mal:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.php?board=957564&topic=49717688

Bei GameFaqs gibt es cheats. Jeder der wie ich schon 4h im Spiel war undd ann weil die Lympha ausging von vorne anfangen musste weiß das zu schätzen!


Und ich werf noch rein für die Pixelfans: Im Internet kursiert ein Uncensor Patch der alle schon von Anfang entwickelt ohne Herzen Freischaltung


----------



## kitiara (1. Juni 2009)

Goddess am 31.05.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Gameswelt.de kannst du die Demo herunterladen, ohne dich dafür anmelden zu müssen. *click*


Danke, habe ich gestern auch schon gefunden!
Bin schon am spielen   !
Ist echt etwas tricky am Anfang mit dem Runenzeichnen. Wenn ich die Bäume mit der Donor-Rune versehen soll, dann sehe ich leider keinen Erfolg, die Farbe ist dann neben dem Baum als Kugel zu sehen. Muss glaub ich noch etwas üben.


----------



## Meraton (1. Juni 2009)

kitiara am 01.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Bäume mit der Donor-Rune versehen soll, dann sehe ich leider keinen Erfolg, die Farbe ist dann neben dem Baum als Kugel zu sehen. Muss glaub ich noch etwas üben.


Erst Farbe an den Baum, dann die Rune zeichnen. Die Kamera zoomt dann vom Baum weg.

Ich brauche einmal selber Hilfe.



Spoiler



Ich muss zwei Minen abbauen laut Quest von Mantis. ICh hab die Freilegen und Abbauen Glyphe und kann also VOrkommen freilegen und abernten. Zugang zu beiden Minen habe ich auch, jedoch kann keine Vorkommen finden. Angeblich laut zweiter Fürstin, und auch im Glyphen Video zu sehen, leuchtet ein Punkt mit VOrkommen rötlich auf, bei mir leuchtet da aber gar nichts. Bin ewig lange beide Minen abgelaufen udn es leuchtet einfach nichts. Grafikbug?



Weiß jemand weiter ?  PCG-SW ?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meraton am 31.05.2009 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich poste hier auch mal:
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.php?board=957564&topic=49717688
> 
> ...



Jo besten Dank!

Musste gerade gegen Mantid kämpfen ... ohne die add_al cheats hätte ich das nicht geschafft, ich brauchte knapp 400 rote Farbe für den Typen, konnte da keine aufsammeln und hatte keinen Zugriff auf das Obscure Menu. Scheiße, ohne die konsole wäre ich total verreckt xD


----------



## Elgato (1. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo,

hab nochmal eine ganz einfache Frage zum Zeichnen der Donor-Rune.
Wenn ich im Garten die Bäume mit Farbe auffüllen will bekomme ich meistens die russ. Ansage mit deutschen Text daß ich die Rune nicht richtig gezeichnet habe und leider Farbe für immer verloren geht..
Hab's jetzt schon sehr oft probiert aber wenig Erfolg.
Muss die Rune genau auf dem Baum gezeichnet werden oder in der Bildschirmmitte?
Wie gross sollte die Rune ungefähr im Verhältniss zum Bildschirm gezeichnet werden?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (1. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elgato am 01.06.2009 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab nochmal eine ganz einfache Frage zum Zeichnen der Donor-Rune.
> Wenn ich im Garten die Bäume mit Farbe auffüllen will bekomme ich meistens die russ. Ansage mit deutschen Text daß ich die Rune nicht richtig gezeichnet habe und leider Farbe für immer verloren geht..
> ...


Also ein Teil der Rune sollte, denke ich, den Baum schon berühren. Versuche einfach, ein kleines schreibschrift-"d" zu zeichnen (oder halt ein "a" oder alpha-zeichen mit längerem anfang). Ich hatte auch ein paar probleme, bis ich das drin hatte. Aber später geht das richtig geschmeidig


----------



## MicPoe (1. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 01.06.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Elgato am 01.06.2009 14:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im Glyphen-Menü auf 'j' kann man sich nochmal das Trainigsvideo anschauen, da wird s einem auch nochmal vorgezeichnet


----------



## MicPoe (1. Juni 2009)

Meraton am 01.06.2009 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche einmal selber Hilfe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An der Stelle an der man etwas abbauen kann Leuchtet die Wand einwenig in der Farbe, die man dann auch abbauen kann. Die Stellen sind soweit ich das mitbekommen habe zufällig verteilt und von Weitem manchmal etwas schwer zu entdecken.


----------



## Meraton (1. Juni 2009)

MicPoe am 01.06.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> An der Stelle an der man etwas abbauen kann Leuchtet die Wand einwenig in der Farbe, die man dann auch abbauen kann. Die Stellen sind soweit ich das mitbekommen habe zufällig verteilt und von Weitem manchmal etwas schwer zu entdecken.


Woah kannst da mal ein Screenshot machen? Ich bin echt diese Pharynx Mine über eine halbe Stunde abgelaufen und hab die Wände angeklotzt und ich hab nichts leuchten sehen.

Also entweder ist das ein Grafikbug oder ich hab Probleme mit den Augen o.O


----------



## Chiriko (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel mehrmals von vorne gespielt, weil ich ich doch etwas verwirrt darüber bin was ich als nächstes tun soll. Habe bis jetzt alle Schwestern freigeschaltet, muss aber irgendwie aufpassen, das sie mir nicht wegsterben, obwohl ich ich allen das 2.Herz gefüllt habe.
Fragen:

Wo sind die anderen beiden Pangoline und wie besiegt man die?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Art Komplettlösung?
Muss man gegen die Wächter/Brüder kämpfen?


----------



## MicPoe (1. Juni 2009)

Meraton am 01.06.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MicPoe am 01.06.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meraton (1. Juni 2009)

Die sind unverwandbar wenn der KReis von denen Grau ist. Du musst sie mit der richtigen Farbe treffen die glaub im Kreis sichtbar ist. Steht in der Anleitung, habs dort gelesen  (PDF Datei im Hauptverzeichniss)


----------



## MicPoe (1. Juni 2009)

Meraton am 01.06.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind unverwandbar wenn der KReis von denen Grau ist. Du musst sie mit der richtigen Farbe treffen die glaub im Kreis sichtbar ist. Steht in der Anleitung, habs dort gelesen  (PDF Datei im Hauptverzeichniss)



Whaa stimmt, das gute alte Handbuch  ..danke   

So jetzt zu den Screenshots:

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3493/scr0000.png 
So siehts aus, wenn es schon abgeerntet werden kann (Bastion)

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/958/scr0001.png 
Freigelegte Ader (Bastion)

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/1479/scr0002.png
 Erntbare Adern (Pharynx) (dh. also schon beide Glyphen an die Vorkommen angewandt)

http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/4830/scr0003.png 
nochmal von Nahem (rechter Weg bei Pharinx)

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/5904/scr0004.png
 Leuchtende violette Ader in Pharinx (so siehts aus wenn noch keine Glyphe darauf angewendet wurde, danach muss man ausschau halten)

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2871/scr0005.png 
Die Ader "blinkt", deswegegen ist dieselbe Stelle hier gerade unbeleuchtet (rechter Weg in Pharynx)

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/321/scr0006.png
 Selbe stelle aus nem anderen Winkel; Ader ist oben

http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1492/scr0007.png
 Andere Ader in Pharynx (linker Weg)

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/923/scr0008.png
 Nochmal aus der Nähe

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8449/scr0009.png 
Und so sieht sie aus nachdem die "Freilegen"-Glyphe darauf gemalt wurde


----------



## Meraton (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm aha die pulsiert also? Hmm ich werd mal danach ausschau halten, bisher hab ich auf gut Glück Freilegen gemacht und nur eine Ader gefunden, weil pulsiert ist da bei mir nichts.

Hast du eine Nvidia Graka? Und hast die Details im Launcher alle auf maximal? Eventeull wird das bei mir nicht dargestellt, aber ich weiß ja jetzt wie es aussieht und werde da nochmal nach suchen 

EDIT: so Ich hab ALLE Einstellungen durchprobiert und ich weiß warum da nichts pulsiert - sobald Anti Aliasing im Launcher eingestellt ist, verschwinden die Ader Kennzeichnungen!
Scheint als ob das ein generelles Problem AA oder von ATI/4870Karten mit AA bei dem Spiel ist.

Nochmal was:


Spoiler



Ok ich hab nen für Mandits Quest in Bastion und Pharynx Minen angestochen und Abbauen drauf gelegt. Trotzdem muss ich gegen ihn kämpfen nach Ablauf der 4 Zyklen die für den Quest angesetzt sind. Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Zaphyel (2. Juni 2009)

Da einige Probleme mit Mantid haben:

Kampf gegen Mantid:


Spoiler



Mantid ist so ziemlich der schwerste Wächter überhaupt... einen Kampf mit ihm sollte man so lange wie möglich aus dem Wege gehen.... reines Farbe draufklecksen ist für einen Kampf mit einem Wächter vollkommen sinnlos, man braucht Kampfrunen. Speziell bei Mantid würde ich Ritual-Glyphe oder Wespe empfehlen oder wenn man diese nicht hat die Steppenläufer-Glyphe. Man muss aber nicht so schnell mit einem Wächter kämpfen wenn man gut bei ihnen steht... eigentlich muss man erst gegen Ende zwingend gegen Wächter kämpfen...obwohl selbst dann gibs noch alternativen. Man muss nicht zwingend immer die richtige Farbe verwenden... diese ist nur besonders Effektiv wenn sie im Kreis aufleuchtet... Phasenweise ist der Kreis weiß, dann ist der Wächter unverwundbar und jeder Angriff ist verschwendet. Mantid heilt sich an den Farbkugeln auch selbst etwas hoch, man kann sie aber Großteils selbst absaugen schnell und die Heilung dadurch erheblich reduzieren... allerdings ist er gerade während des absaugens gut verwundbar.



Kampf gegen Mantid vermeiden:


Spoiler



Um nicht so früh gegen Mantid kämpfen zu müssen muss man besser bei den Wächtern dastehen. Heißt möglichst wenig Farbe verkleckern, Glyphen sollten nicht verhaut werden, nur wenig Bäume anmalen (bis zum 5. Zyklus schafft mans übrigens auch locker komplett ohne Bäume, den Garten komplett ausmalen sollte man ohnehin nicht. Um die Quest für die Minen abzugeben muss man in Mantids Kammer wenn er drinn ist und ihn dann anklicken.



Kampf gegen die Pangoline:


Spoiler



Alle drei Pangoline kann man ausschließlich mit der Netz-Glyphe besiegen. (Unas Reich, Anlegestelle zwischen ein paar Steinklötzen die man wegrollen kann.) Wo man sie findet erfährt man beim ersten Pangolin, die Farbe mischt sich ein und Verrät es dir. 
Die anderen beiden Pangoline befinden sich in Ires Reich beim Wasserreservat und Elis Reich beim Wurm-Reservat. Gleiche Taktik bei allen, Netzglyphe auf den vorhandenen Predatoren anwenden und warten bis der Pangolin sie auffrisst.



Bei den Minen kommt es übrigens selten auch mal vor das sie nicht nur auf den Wänden sind sondern auch am Boden des Weges. Und wie bereits Meraton erwähnte... bei Anti-Aliasing gibs bei vielen Grafikkarten Probleme die darzustellen.

Wächterkampf Allgemein:


Spoiler



Vorneweg... den meisten Wächterkämpfen kann man durch erfüllen von Quests aus den Weg gehen. Für den Kampf sollte man wenigstens 250-300 Lebensenergie besitzen, am besten mit Purpur (Wut, erhöht die Schadenswirkung), Azur (erhöht die Laufgeschwindigkeit) und Smaragd (verbessert die Verteidigung) gefüllt... hat man dann noch Platz Violett, dann verliert man weniger Farbe wenn man getroffen wird.
Wächter mögen es garnicht wenn man zuviel Farbe in den Kammern verwendet... Vorallem wenn man die Farbe ohne Glyphe zeichnet ist das sehr schlecht... es schädigt auch dem Reich der Fürstin. Gegen Ende des Spiels aber wohl unvermeidlich. Bei den meisten Wächtern funktionieren am besten die Glyphen Ritual, Wespe oder Steppenläufer, bevorzugt die Farben verwenden gegen welche sie gerade empfindlich sind und nicht einfach nur Farbe draufklecksen.. das ist eher Verschwendung.



Fürstinnen sterben:


Spoiler



Nur die Namenlose Fürstin opfert sich (glaub im 18. oder 19. Zyklus selbst... (kein endgültiger Tod btw.) alle anderen Fürstinnen können nur getötet werden, entweder durch den Spieler oder in Folge der Hexenjagd der Wächter (wohl erst so ab 30. Zyklus). Man kann ohnehin nur eine Fürstin befreien oder keine, alles andere ist Farbverschwendung.



Zu den alternativen Enden (Megaspoiler, am besten erst lesen wenn man schon einmal durchgespielt hat):


Spoiler



Es gibt 13 Enden, einmal mit jeder der 11 Fürstinnen (auch der Namenlosen die man zurückholen kann mit entsprechenden Vorrat an Farbe) einmal wo man sich selbst aufsteigen lässt und einmal durch abwarten wodurch man selbst zum letzten und mächtigsten Wächter wird. Alle 13 Enden sind zwar unterschiedlich aber pure Quantität statt Qualität... die haben mich ehrlich gesagt sauer gemacht... immer nur ein kurzer Abspann bei dem man nur ne kurze Kamerafahrt durch eine Leere Stadt macht und ein etwas lahmes kurzes Gedicht hört.... das wars. Naja, zumindest gibt es für jedes Ende ein eigenes Gedicht.



Alle Angaben auf eigene Erfahrung basierend, demnach bestehe ich nicht auf absolute Richtigkeit und es können Fehler enthalten sein... vorallem Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Meraton (2. Juni 2009)

Das sind ja mal tolle Infos! Werde mir die rauskopieren und abspeichern solange es keine FAQs gibt damit ich nachschlagen kann 

Werde dann mal versuchen den Quest bei Mandit abzugeben wie du geschrieben hast, ich war mal in seiner Kammer aber er war nicht drin (also auf der Leeren Karte war er nicht drin, wenn man reingeht in die Kammer ist er trotzdem drin o_O).


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Juni 2009)

Wo kriegt man denn die Kampfrunen her? Hab bisher echt immer nur Farbe ercheatet und dann draufgeklatscht. Bringen diese Golems etwas, die man da andauernd kriegt?


----------



## Zaphyel (2. Juni 2009)

Marten-Broadcloak am 02.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegt man denn die Kampfrunen her? Hab bisher echt immer nur Farbe ercheatet und dann draufgeklatscht. Bringen diese Golems etwas, die man da andauernd kriegt?



Kampf-Glyphen, Schreibfehler meinerseids.
Mit jedem Herz das man erhält wird eine Glyphe freigeschaltet, welche Glyphe das ist, ist außer bei ein paar wenigen, vom Zufall abhängig. Insgesamt kann man 21 Herzen haben. eines kriegt man allerdings erst kurz vorm Ende der Leere 



Spoiler



(so um den 30. Zyklus rum)


. Als Kampf-Glyphen bezeichne ich alle Glyphen die direkten Schaden auf den Gegner machen... darunter auch die bei denen man einen Golem beschwört, also Wespe, Steppenläufer und sowas... der Golem ist vom Prinzip her aber nichts weiter als ein mittelmäßig intelligentes Geschoß, welches man auf den Gegner schießt, ihn im Optimalfall verfolgt und guten Schaden macht.

Die ganzen Herzen kann man auf unterschiedliche Weise finden. Zum einen wenn man Wächter tötet. In einigen Kammern der Fürstinnen sind Herzen versteckt und ich vermute mal wenn man eine Fürstin tötet kriegt man auch ein Herz (müsste ich erstmal testen).

Wie gesagt ist es Zufall welche Glyphen mit einem Herz freigeschaltet werden, einzige Ausnahmen sind die Donor-Glyphe (gleich die erste die man erhält), Schild (zweite Herz das man erhält), Hast, Fackel (die 4. die man erhält, egal ob von der Namenlosen oder anderswo her), die Freilegen und Abbauen Glyphe,Netz-Glyphe (siehe Pandolin) und die allerletzte Glyphe für den Aufstieg. Alle anderen sind zufällig in der Reihenfolge. Wobei ich sagen muss das die meisten sich recht ähnlich sind. Im Handbuch findet man eine genaue Auflistung und Beschreibung dazu.

Für jeden Wächter gibt es eigene Taktiken wie man sich am leichtesten tut, aber im allgemeinen funktionierts auch wenn man sehr viel Farbe hat und eine Kampfglyphe wie Ritual oder Wespe oder dergleichen. Man sollte den Kämpfen aber solange wie möglich aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Juni 2009)

Zaphyel am 02.06.2009 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Marten-Broadcloak am 02.06.2009 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso, vielen Dank 
Mal eine weitere Frage: Ich soll jetzt diese beiden "Boss-Predatoren" (Namen fallen mir gerade nicht, Plagiore oder so ähnlich) töten. Einer der Wächter, mein Mentor, meinte, dass es eine Art Revolution gibt, wenn ich diese vor dem 30. Zyklus töte. Wende ich damit auch das Ende der Leere ab? 

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob das Verhalten im Spiel einen Einfluss auf die Anzahl der Predatoren im Spiel hat. Bis jetzt ist es so, dass in den Gärten bei jedem Besuch 1 - 2 Predatoren sind und in den Minen häufig 6+

Wenn ich das Game durchhabe ... werde ich mich mal auf Seiten der Wächter schlagen. Mal sehen, ob ich auch so ein bizzares Design verpasst kriege


----------



## Zaphyel (2. Juni 2009)

Marten-Broadcloak am 02.06.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zaphyel am 02.06.2009 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese etwas zu groß geratenen Predatoren nennen sich Pangoline, wenn du diese nicht vorm 30. Zyklus erledigt saugen sie zuviel Farbe weg... 



Spoiler



aber allgemein sinds dann sowieso meist schon zuviele Predatoren das ne kleine Hungerphase kommt (war zumindest bei mir so), hm hab garnicht probiert was passiert wenn man sie nicht tötet, aber ich vermute mal nichts schlimmeres als das es zu einer Hungerphase kommt, also keine Farbe mehr nachproduziert wird... was aber wohl so oder so bis dahin mal pasiert für ein paar Zyklen.


 Wichtiger ist, das wenn du es nicht schaffst der Wächter der dir den Auftrag gegeben hat sauer wird und dich vermutlich zum Duell fordert... eventuell danach auch noch andere Wächter... schadet jedenfalls deinen Ruf bei ihnen.

Dein Verhalten hat einfluss auf das Spiel, jeder kleine Tropfen Farbe den du in der Welt abgibst verändert die Leere, beeinflusst welche Farbe gerade dominant ist und wieviele Predatoren auftauchen.
Ich denke der Hauptsinn in dem Spiel ist es rauszufinden wie die Leere funktioniert, was sie ungefähr ist und welche Rolle du darin spielst, das machte zumindest für mich den Reiz an dem Spiel aus.

Bizarres Design haste doch schon, noch bizarrer wirste nicht, auch nicht als Wächter. ^^

Was das Ende der Leere betrifft so müsste ich ein Ende Spoilern:



Spoiler



Du selbst bestimmst ob die Leere aufhört zu existieren oder nicht... naja wenn du es zumindest soweit schaffst, von alleine hört die Leere nicht auf zu existieren so wie ich das gesehen habe, nur wenn du dich entschließt aufzusteigen oder eine der Fürstinnen aufsteigen lässt, das zerstört die Leere erst und nennt sich Durchbruch.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. Juni 2009)

Besten Dank^^

Mit bizarrem Design meinte ich so eine Fusion zwischen Mensch und ... anderen Sachen. Im Moment ist ja man ja nur eine Seele, aber mich würde interessieren, ob man auch solche Metallteile eingepflanzt kriegt, wenn man sich auf Seiten der Wächter schlägt, oder ob man auch so anormale Auswüchse bekommt.


----------



## Meraton (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich brauch absolut Hilfe. Ich schaffe den Quest von Mandit einfach nicht aufs verrecken. Es geht um die Minen Quest ganz am Anfang.

Ich habe Freilegen angewand auf die Glyhpen und dann Abbauen drauf. Trotzdem greift mich Mandit in Zkylus 11:99 an! Ich kann die Quest nicht abgeben, ich bin auch schon zu seiner Kammer wie hier geschrieben stand aber nichts - man kann ihn nur doof anklotzen das wars.
Hab auch die Minen nicht abgeernetet sowie abgeerntet und bin zu ihm, beides mal das gleiche.
Da fehlt doch irgendwo wie was, oder? Was muss man denn genau machen bei dieser Quest?


----------



## Zaphyel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meraton am 02.06.2009 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch absolut Hilfe. Ich schaffe den Quest von Mandit einfach nicht aufs verrecken. Es geht um die Minen Quest ganz am Anfang.
> 
> Ich habe Freilegen angewand auf die Glyhpen und dann Abbauen drauf. Trotzdem greift mich Mandit in Zkylus 11:99 an! Ich kann die Quest nicht abgeben, ich bin auch schon zu seiner Kammer wie hier geschrieben stand aber nichts - man kann ihn nur doof anklotzen das wars.
> Hab auch die Minen nicht abgeernetet sowie abgeerntet und bin zu ihm, beides mal das gleiche.
> Da fehlt doch irgendwo wie was, oder? Was muss man denn genau machen bei dieser Quest?



Hm, also im Normalfall sollte es reichen in den beiden Minen die drei Abbaupunkte Freizulegen, Abbauen draufhauen und sie alle 6 dann im darauffolgenden Zyklus abzusaugen. Allerdings wird auch dann einer der Wächter kommen und meinen das es eine Aufgabe zum scheitern war und man sie nicht bestehen konnte, aber das man noch eine Chance gibt und dann bekommt man die Quest für den Pangolin. Vermutlich hast zuvor schon zuviele Fehler gemacht sodass sie so schnell wütend geworden sind. Vielleicht bringt es auch etwas die Quest komplett zu ignorieren... schwer zu sagen wo der Fehler liegt da es sehr davon abhängt wie die Wächter gerade zu dir stehen... da hängt vieles zusammen wie sie reagieren. Wenn die Quest erledigt ist kann man aber aufjedenfall zu Mantid gehen in seiner eigenen Kammer, wenn er dort ist und ihn anklicken, dann sagt er etwas wie "Geduld junger Bruder, wir wollen erst hören was die anderen Wächter zu sagen haben" oder sowas ähnliches... damit sollte es dann abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 02.06.2009 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Meraton am 02.06.2009 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm,also der Käfig-Wächter (wegen seinem Aussehen nenne ich ihn so) kam bei mir direkt nach Mantids Tod an, dass diese Aufgabe unlösbar sei. Den Pangolin habe ich da auch noch nicht getötet, nach 5 Zyklen kam er an und wollte mit mir kämpfen. Da wir ja wissen, wie es ausgegangen ist, komme ich direkt zu dem, was danach kam. Mongolfiere kam und meinte, herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft, aber es gibt noch zwei weitere Pangoline, eine in Elis und einen in Iras Reich ... ja, da dachte ich mir auch "wtf?"
Oder ich hab da irgend etwas wichtiges übersehen.

Mal zwei andere Fragen: Die goldenen Kammern, wie kommt man da rein? 
Und wie kann man direkt zu den Wächtern gehen? Hier meinte jemand, dass er zu Mantids Raum gegangen sei, aber wie geht das? Ich klicke immer auf die Wächter-Icons auf der Karte, aber nix passiert. 

Ach ja, und noch etwas: Warum werden die blauen Kammern auf der Karte nach einiger Zeit immer dunkler, bis sie grau/schwarz sind? Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?

PS: Danke für den Tipp mit den Kampfglyphen. Habe heute gegen den Panzer-Wächter gekämpft (der mit den ganz vielen Kanonen) und das war viel einfacher als wenn ich den nur mit der dementsprechenden Farbe hätte zugepinselt. Aber man muss ja echt aufpassen, wenn kein Nerva mehr hat, ist man total am Arsch.

Letzte Frage (ich weiß, es sind viele xD): Ist es normal, dass dieser Wurm so schwer zu besiegen ist? Glyphen gehen auf ihn nicht. Hatte immer die Eule angewandt, aber die ist immer woanders hingeflogen. Habe mir dann immer weiter solange Nerva ercheatet (ich böser Junger, ich sollte mich schämen ) bis ich genug hatte um ihn zu hauen. Oder hätte ich ab und an die Kammer verlassen können, so dass ich mehr Farbe abernte? Regeneriert der Wurm sich dann in der Zeit wieder?


----------



## MicPoe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 03.06.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zwei andere Fragen: Die goldenen Kammern, wie kommt man da rein?
> Und wie kann man direkt zu den Wächtern gehen? Hier meinte jemand, dass er zu Mantids Raum gegangen sei, aber wie geht das? Ich klicke immer auf die Wächter-Icons auf der Karte, aber nix passiert.
> 
> 
> Letzte Frage (ich weiß, es sind viele xD): Ist es normal, dass dieser Wurm so schwer zu besiegen ist? Glyphen gehen auf ihn nicht. Hatte immer die Eule angewandt, aber die ist immer woanders hingeflogen. Habe mir dann immer weiter solange Nerva ercheatet (ich böser Junger, ich sollte mich schämen ) bis ich genug hatte um ihn zu hauen. Oder hätte ich ab und an die Kammer verlassen können, so dass ich mehr Farbe abernte? Regeneriert der Wurm sich dann in der Zeit wieder?



Durch die goldenen Kammern kommst du ins Obscura der Wächter.. musst also in die Kammern wenn du sie besuchen möchtest. 

Den Wurm kannst du besiegen, genau wie den Pangolin in den Bäumen und das große Ding im Wasser, indem du auf die kleineren Predatoren in den jeweiligen Kammern die Netzglyphe zeichnest.. wenn der Wurm die kleinen Predatoren verschlingt schädigt ihn dann der Netz-Parasit.
Achja un wenn man die kammer verlässt und wieder eintretet ist der Wurm immer noch verletzt ~> nützlich um auf nen neuen Zyklus und neue Predatoren zu warten, falls der Pangolin schon alles verschlungen hat und immer noch lebt.


----------



## Meraton (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 02.06.2009 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also im Normalfall sollte es reichen in den beiden Minen die drei Abbaupunkte Freizulegen, Abbauen draufhauen und sie alle 6 dann im darauffolgenden Zyklus abzusaugen. Allerdings wird auch dann einer der Wächter kommen und meinen das es eine Aufgabe zum scheitern war und man sie nicht bestehen konnte, aber das man noch eine Chance gibt und dann bekommt man die Quest für den Pangolin. Vermutlich hast zuvor schon zuviele Fehler gemacht sodass sie so schnell wütend geworden sind.


danke ich werds nochmal versuchen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MicPoe am 03.06.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Marten-Broadcloak am 03.06.2009 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kriegt man denn die Netzglyphe her? Also ich habe bisher immer nur billig Farbe draufgeklatscht, was zwar verdammt lange dauerte (die Viecher haben ja 2000 Lebenspunkte oder so) aber es hat nach einiger Zeit was gebracht.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 03.06.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kriegt man denn die Netzglyphe her? Also ich habe bisher immer nur billig Farbe draufgeklatscht, was zwar verdammt lange dauerte (die Viecher haben ja 2000 Lebenspunkte oder so) aber es hat nach einiger Zeit was gebracht.



Mir hat einer der Wächter gerade erzählt, dass sie in Una's Reich zu finden ist. Er sagte das, nachdem ich auf den großen Predator.. wie heißt er noch?... einfach so Farbe raufgepinselt habe.
Also werde ich jetzt Uta zwei Herzen füllen und dann mal bei Una vorbeischauen.


----------



## Meraton (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ok brauche nochmal Hilfe mit dieser dummen Quest. Ich hab von vorne angefangen, komplett! , und siehe da: es lag daran das ich zuerst nach Pharynx bin und nicht nach Bastion. Als ich zuerst nach Bastion bin ging es problem weiter in der Quest und der nächste Schritt (Uta und Ava befragen) erschien! Woho! Man das Ding is verbuggt.... mach samt dem  Grafikfehler (Minen unsichtbar) schon 3h an dieser dummen Quest rum.

So es ging also weiter, ich hab dann die Freilegen Glyphe erhalten und im QuestLog stand nun ich soll einen Zyklus warten und das Zeug abbauen. Ich habe also einen Zyklus gewartet und wollte dann zu Mandit, Uta sagte dann ob ich nicht etwas etwas in den Minen vergessen habe, also bin ich zurück und habe erstmal alles abgebaut  so viel wie ging (Alles voll in meinen Palletten). So nun bin ich zu Mandit und..... nichts! Ich kann ihn wieder anklicken bis ich bunt werde es passiert nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das steht bei mir im Questlog. Das Spiel lässt mich verzweifeln.

EDIT: http://rapidshare.com/files/240468253/26.sav.html da wäre mein Save falls sich jemand die Mühe machen will. Mir erklären was ich machen soll genau ab diesem zeitpuntk wäre aber genauso hilfreich


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meraton am 03.06.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So es ging also weiter, ich hab dann die Freilegen Glyphe erhalten und im QuestLog stand nun ich soll einen Zyklus warten und das Zeug abbauen. Ich habe also einen Zyklus gewartet und wollte dann zu Mandit, Uta sagte dann ob ich nicht etwas etwas in den Minen vergessen habe,


Hast du denn schon die "Abbauen"-Glyphe? :-o

Edit:
Hast du ja schon geschrieben, sorry.


----------



## Zaphyel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

@Martin-Broadcloak und Meraton

Minen:
Wie ich bereits am Anfang auf Seite 8 geschrieben habe, die Minen müssen komplett abgebaut werden (bis auf den letzten Tropfen) da darf nichts mehr übrig sein in den 6 Stellen. Erst dann wird die Quest getriggert. Dann kann man auch in Mantids Kammer wenn er dort ist und hört von ihm einen kleinen Satz... danach kommt aber so oder so der Kerl mit den Käfig-Rippen und meint das du versagt hättest, weil die Quest nunmal zum Versagen da war und gibt dir die Quest für den Pangolin. Wie man mit dem Pangolin umgeht hab ich auf Seite 7 bereits geschrieben.

Pangoline:
Hier nochmal eine Extra-Taktik für den Wurm (Elis Reich, Wurmresservat), der etwas kniffeliger als die anderen Pangoline ist:
Einfach wenn man reinkommt so n paar Schritte zurückgehen Richtung ausgang und dann wieder zur Höhle umdrehen. Hier tauchen dann Regelmäßig diese watschelnden Predatoren auf wo man gemüdlich die Netzglyphe draufcasten kann ohne das sie einen Angreifen.... der Rest ist Geduldsarbeit, denn es dauert laaange bis der Wurm die Predatoren alle frisst.
Der Pangolin in Ires Reich, Wasserresservat ist da wesentlich leichter, einfach auf die Flatterviecher die Netzglyphe und warten bis der Pangolin-Wal alle auffrisst, wenns zuwenig war, einmal raus und wieder rein und alle Flatterviecher sind wieder da. Sollte ein Flattermann zu nahe an dich rankommen und angreifen, einfach mal die Hülle-Glyphe benutzen, dann zieht er weiter.



> Ach ja, und noch etwas: Warum werden die blauen Kammern auf der Karte nach einiger Zeit immer dunkler, bis sie grau/schwarz sind? Ist das ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen?


Wenn die Kammern brüchiger und dunkler werden ist das natürlich ein schlechtes Zeichen. Warum das so passiert erfährst du allerdings erst bei den oberen Fürstinnen. Daher Spoiler:


Spoiler



Jedesmal wenn du Farbe in einem Reich einer Fürstin verwendest schädigst du dem Reich. Sei es durch rumklecksen auf Predatoren, sei es das Malen einer Glyphe oder das beleben eines Baumes, das alles schädigt das Reich. Weiters macht es einen unterschied welche Glyphen und welche Farben man in den Kammern verwendet. Die Donor-Glyphe ist die harmloseste. Die Lieblingsfarben der Fürstin sind die tödlichsten für das Reich, während die Farben die für die Fürstin tödlich wären das Reich am wenigsten schädigen. Wenn du Silber in deinen Herzen hast reduziert es den Schaden den du in einen Reich anrichtest. Wenn du zuviel Schaden in einen Reich anrichtest kommt der Skorpion (die maximale Anzahl an Predatoren in allen Kammern des Reiches) und vernichtet deinen Garten (alle Bäume sterben dann). Ganz besonders negative Auswirkungen auf ein Reich hat es wenn der zugehörige Wächter getötet wird. Außerdem ist da noch die Wechselwirkung das wenn das Reich beschädigt ist der zugehörige Wächter auch schwächer wird.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 03.06.2009 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Pangoline:
> Hier nochmal eine Extra-Taktik für den Wurm (Elis Reich, Wurmresservat), der etwas kniffeliger als die anderen Pangoline ist:
> Einfach wenn man reinkommt so n paar Schritte zurückgehen Richtung ausgang und dann wieder zur Höhle umdrehen. Hier tauchen dann Regelmäßig diese watschelnden Predatoren auf wo man gemüdlich die Netzglyphe draufcasten kann ohne das sie einen Angreifen.... der Rest ist Geduldsarbeit, denn es dauert laaange bis der Wurm die Predatoren alle frisst.
> Der Pangolin in Ires Reich, Wasserresservat ist da wesentlich leichter, einfach auf die Flatterviecher die Netzglyphe und warten bis der Pangolin-Wal alle auffrisst, wenns zuwenig war, einmal raus und wieder rein und alle Flatterviecher sind wieder da. Sollte ein Flattermann zu nahe an dich rankommen und angreifen, einfach mal die Hülle-Glyphe benutzen, dann zieht er weiter.
> ...



Hiho, vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Also genau die gleiche Taktik habe ich bei den Pangolinen angewandt, nur halt dass ich die ganze Zeit Farbe draufgepinselt habe da ich nicht wusste, dass sie die kleinen Predatoren fressen müssen. Interessant und gut zu wissen für das zweite Mal durchzocken.


Spoiler



Interessanter ist aber das mit der Farbe, es ist nicht nur interessant sondern irgendwie Paradox. Und auch gleichzeitig ein Teufelskreis. Ich brauche Farbe, aber die muss ich anbauen. Doch wenn ich sie anbaue, kommen Predatoren und fressen meine Felder (und sie kommen WEIL ich die Bäume "bepflanzt" habe, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe)
Je mehr ich töte, desto mehr kommen und desto stärker schädige ich die Reiche. Noch interessanter ist, dass die Reiche noch stärker zerstört werden, wenn ich gegen die Wächter kämpfe. Sagen wir mal so: Bei mir sind nur noch 3 Wächter übrig (ich war auch bereits bei dem Teil, wo das mit der Farbe erklärt wurde, da war mir aber alles egal und ich habe bei jedem Wächter aus Spaß 50 Eulenglyphen gezeichnet, es ist einfach geil zuzusehen wie die Dinger wie Raketen in Massen auf den Wächter strömen), ergo sind die meisten Reiche komplett am Arsch (habe die Netzglyphe, nebenbei bemerkt, noch immer nicht ... ich sollte demnächst mal die Kammern besser durchsuchen).
Jedenfalls: Ich muss farbe ansammeln, damit ich Nerva bekomme, und damit muss ich dann ggf. die Fürstinnen füttern. Doch ich darf das Nerva nicht verwenden, weil sonst Predatoren kommen und die Farbe auffressen. Ich darf auch die Fürstinnen eigentlich nicht füttern, weil sonst die Wächter mich angreifen, die ich töte, und dadurch weiterhin das Reich schädige. Egal was ich mache, ich schädige das Reich. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist anscheinend, mich den Wächtern anzuschließen und GAR NICHTS zu tun ... tz.
Na egal, im ersten Durchlauf cheate ich eh wie ein Sack (obwohl ich sonst eigentlich nie billige cheats benutzt, also kein falsches Bild von mir kriegen *g*), damit ich das ganze System besser begreife und die Fürstinnen kennenlerne. Bin mal auf das Ende gespannt. Scheint ja viele Möglichkeiten zu geben, was denn da los ist. Entweder träume ich, oder ich habe selbst diese Leere geschaffen, und der Schläfer bin ich selbst oder whatever. Angeblich war ich auch schonmal da und durch meine Abwesenheit kam es zur Hungersnot: Bin ich im Koma? Kann ich mich entscheiden, ob ich weiterhin in meiner Traumwelt bin oder ob ich sterbe, oder ob ich zurückkomme? Oder ob ich gar eine andere Persönlichkeit (Farbe/Fürstin) an meine Stelle setze? Morgen werde ich es vielleicht durchhaben (vorher befreie ich alle Fürstinnen und suche noch mein eigenes Herz). Das ist ohne scheiß das geilste Spiel, was ich seit Half Life 2 gespielt habe. Vom künstlerischen Aspekt her ist es das geilste Spiel seit Jericho, nur dass die Fantasie in diesem Spiel auf Schönheit setzt und nicht auf Brutalität. Klingt zwar schmalzig, aber für mich ist es eine Erweiterung meines Geistes, eine Erweiterung der Vorstellungskraft. Hoffentlich gibt es eine Fortsetzung oder weitere, ähnliche Games. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert.


----------



## Zaphyel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 03.06.2009 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Viel Vergnügen beim durchspielen und erinnere dich bei den Enden daran wie gut der Rest des Spieles war....es gibt zwar 13 Enden wenn ich keines übersehen habe... aber naja, siehst dann selbst.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 03.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .....eeeellenlang......


  
Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Tipps und Tricks Thread als diesen zu verhunzen? Ich würd hier lieber Meinungen lesen als die Komplettlösung


----------



## Meraton (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 03.06.2009 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin-Broadcloak und Meraton
> 
> Minen:
> Wie ich bereits am Anfang auf Seite 8 geschrieben habe, die Minen müssen komplett abgebaut werden (bis auf den letzten Tropfen) da darf nichts mehr übrig sein in den 6 Stellen. Erst dann wird die Quest getriggert. Dann kann man auch in Mantids Kammer wenn er dort ist und hört von ihm einen kleinen Satz... danach kommt aber so oder so der Kerl mit den Käfig-Rippen und meint das du versagt hättest, weil die Quest nunmal zum Versagen da war und gibt dir die Quest für den Pangolin. Wie man mit dem Pangolin umgeht hab ich auf Seite 7 bereits geschrieben.
> .[/spoiler]


Oha? Das ist ja fies, komplett abbauen. Jetzt frage ich mich wo ich die Farbe hin tun soll, hab ja beide Paletten voll. Wird wohl Zeit paar Bäume zu erwecken 

Danke nochmal werds versuchen. Man man, also die Quests hätten sie schon genauer beschreiben können.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 03.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Vergnügen beim durchspielen und erinnere dich bei den Enden daran wie gut der Rest des Spieles war....es gibt zwar 13 Enden wenn ich keines übersehen habe... aber naja, siehst dann selbst.





Spoiler



Machst mir ja keine großen Hoffnungen   



@ajuna:
Hier meine Meinung, die ich auch in meinem letzten Post als spoiler markiert habe (aber nicht wirklich einen beinhaltet^^):

Das ist ohne scheiß das geilste Spiel, was ich seit Half Life 2 gespielt habe. Vom künstlerischen Aspekt her ist es das geilste Spiel seit Jericho, nur dass die Fantasie in diesem Spiel auf Schönheit setzt und nicht auf Brutalität. Klingt zwar schmalzig, aber für mich ist es eine Erweiterung meines Geistes, eine Erweiterung der Vorstellungskraft. Hoffentlich gibt es eine Fortsetzung oder weitere, ähnliche Games. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert.


----------



## Zaphyel (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meraton am 03.06.2009 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha? Das ist ja fies, komplett abbauen. Jetzt frage ich mich wo ich die Farbe hin tun soll, hab ja beide Paletten voll. Wird wohl Zeit paar Bäume zu erwecken
> 
> Danke nochmal werds versuchen. Man man, also die Quests hätten sie schon genauer beschreiben können.



Den Tipp dazu erhälst du von einer der Fürstinnen wenn du alle drei Minen in der Bastion zum abbauen bereit hast sagt sie sowas wie: "Wirst du es schaffen alle Minen abzubauen? blablabla" Der Hinweis darauf ist also da, blos etwas versteckt, wie alle Hinweise in diesem Spiel, man muss zwischen den Zeilen lesen, zwangsläufig. Etwas das mir persönlich sehr gefällt.
Und da ajuna sich schon beschwert das hier zuviele Tipps und zuwenig Meinungen sind geb ich mal meine Gesamtmeinung zu dem Spiel ab.

Vorneweg ich habs durch, hab 6 der 13 alternativen Enden gesehen und spiele es immer noch so hin und wieder um neue Sachen rauszufinden.
Das Spiel erinnert vom Prinzip her ein bisschen an das uralte Adventure Orion Burger. Man muss immer wieder von vorne Anfangen um die Fehler zu korrigieren die man zuvor gemacht hat. Die Grundlegensten Informationen wie man etwas richtig macht erfährt man erst gegen Ende des Spiels und da auch nur in Form von Andeutungen.... was mich persönlich immer motiviert hat ein paar Zyklen zurückzugehen und es anders zu versuchen. Es ist gut, dass das Spiel bei jedem Zyklus einen eigenen Autosave anlegt da man immer wieder n paar Zyklen zurückgehen kann dadurch und eventuelle Fehler korrigieren kann. Obwohl das Spiel, gerade am Anfang sauschwer ist meiner Meinung nach motiviert es mich ständig alles besser zu machen (allerdings hatte ich auch nie diese extremen Hänger bei der Minenquest da es bei mir immer Reibungslos funktionierte).

Zu den negativen Aspekten:
Kleinere Bugs sind vorhanden, im Vergleich zu den derzeit auf den Markt dominierenden Spielen sind diese Bugs allerdings in Grenzen und durchaus umgehbar... n paar Patches wären trotzdem schön, vorallem da einige Grafikkarten Probleme mit der Sichtbarkeit der Minen haben... was zu ganzen schönen Frust führen kann wenn man nicht weiß das es blos am Anti-Alaising liegt. Kleinere Bugs wie das einige unbedeutende Sprüche nicht Übersetzt wurden und im russischen Original gesprochen werden sind allerdings leicht zu verschmerzen... mir persönlich gefällt das sogar, Untertitel sind ja trotzdem vorhanden... ich hätts sogar gerne gesehen die komplette Sprache auf russisch zu hören und nur die Untertitel auf deutsch... wobei ich aber sagen muss das die deutschen Stimmen wirklich fantastisch sind. Was nicht so leicht zu verschmerzen ist das manche Texte schlecht getriggert sind, wenn man z.B. zu früh oder zu spät zu einer Fürstin kommt redet sie von sachen die erst passieren werden oder schon lange Geschichte sind... und es ist spielerisch möglich diese zu erreichen auch ohne Cheats, das ist ein böser Bug in meinen Augen.
Und am negativsten müsste ich die Enden bewerten:



Spoiler



13 alternative Enden und dann ist es nur pure Quantität.... statt eines guten Abschlusses nur jeweils ein kurzes Gedicht und eine lahme Kamerafahrt... ein gutes Ende ist für mich in einem Spiel essentiell... aber vielleicht ist es nur meine subjektive Ansicht das die Enden so schlecht sind... mir geben sie jedenfalls nichts und sie wirken alle seeeehr ähnlich. Fragen werden zwar so ungefähr alle beantwortet aber man muss schon sehr sorgfältig alle Texte durchlesen um draufzukommen was da wirklich passiert und das geht nur durch mehrmaliges Durchspielen.



Positives:
Das Spielprinzip ist zwar nicht völlitg neu aber in dieser Kombination einzigartig... die Atmosphäre, die Stimmen, die Umgebung, alles geht wunderbar ineinander über und erzeugt ein kleines Kunstwerk... sofern man diese Stilrichtung auch mag. Spielerisch ist es sehr anspruchsvoll und bis zum Ende des Spieles und selbst bei mehrmaligen durchspielen lernt man noch neue Sachen dazu und begreift die Welt langsam immer besser. Mich persönlich hat es immer wieder aufs neue Motiviert, selbst wenn ich völlig im Dunkeln gestanden bin.... bei den meisten anderen Spielen stellt sich frustration ein wenn ich vor etwas bin das ich nicht Lösen kann... bei diesem Spiel war immmer motiviert es irgendwie doch zu schaffen, kann aber schlecht erklären woran das liegt.

Ich würde allerdings noch gerne das russische Intro mit dem von Atari vergleichen... kann mir gut vorstellen das da einige Dinge rausgeschnippelt worden sind was ich schade finden würde.

Zusammenfassung:
Mal was anderes und durchaus gut gelungenes Spiel, sofern man mit kleinen Bugs leben kann (die ja heutzutage bei Spielen durchaus standart sind leider). Das Spiel als Kunst zu erheben ist eine Entscheidung die ich nicht treffen könnte... von Kunst hab ich nicht die große Ahnung, aber das Spiel gefällt mir vom Stil her. Warum das Spiel eine Freigabe ab 12 erhalten hat, wenn selbst Atari mit einer Freigabe ab 16 gerechnet hat werde ich allerdings nicht so ganz verstehen und ich beziehe mich hier sicher nicht darauf das die Fürstinnen nackt sind sondern eher an der etwas grotesken Spielwelt, den philosophischen Einfluss der teils schwer zu verstehen ist und der Darstellung der Wächter, die nicht unbedingt was für zarte Gemüter sind. Wirkliche Darstellung von Brutalität gibt es in dem Spiel aber kaum... nur die Entscheidungen können etwas brutal sein.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit auch mal nutzen und der PCG danken, dass sie als einzige Zeitschrift überhaupt (gut, die Computer-Bild-Spiele hat es vielleicht auch gemacht) dieses Spiel getestet haben. Bei allen anderen Seiten sucht man da vergebens


----------



## Elgato (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nachdem das Spiel schon vor release mein Interesse geweckt hatte, hab ich es sofort gekauft und bisher einige Abende in den Kammern und der Leere verbracht.
Auch wenn ich noch nicht wirklich fortgeschritten bin muss ich sagen, daß mich lange kein Spiel mehr so begeistert hat.
Die Spielmechanik motiviert, man erlebt direkte Reaktionen auf Interaktionen, das Design und der gesamte Content sind einmalig.
Nach sovielen Jahren "ballern", "hüpfen&springen","farmen" etc endlich mal ein ganz neuer Ansatz.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel auch nicht als schwierig oder schwer zugänglich zu bezeichnen, es erfordert nur die Bereitschaft sich auf etwas Neues einzulassen.
In den Bewertungen des PC Games Redaktion spiegelt sich ja auch wieder, daß man es hier mit einem unvergleichlichen Titel zu tun hat.
Nach sovielen mehr oder weniger missglückten  Versuchen "revolutionäre" Spielkonzepte zu entwickeln ( z.B. Fahrenheit, B&W2,Spore) ein richtiger Hoffnungsschimmer.

Ich kann "the void" guten Gewissens jedem empfehlen der sich von der Thematik angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel auch nicht als schwierig oder schwer zugänglich zu bezeichnen, es erfordert nur die Bereitschaft sich auf etwas Neues einzulassen.


Schwer zugänglich ist es aber schon, da viele Bestandteile der Spielmechanik einfach unzureichend erklärt bzw. "schwammig" formuliert sind. Du weißt manchmal ganz einfach wirklich nicht, was du zu tun hast. Das hat nix mit mangelndem "Draufeinlassen" zu tun - das ist ganz einfach beschissen erklärt ^^. 
Hinzu kommt der Zeitdruck auf der Karte, welcher dich stressen kann (mich zumindest ^^). Wenn du da nicht höllisch aufpasst und schnell reagierst, siehst du ziemlich häufig deinen letztendlichen Tod.  



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann "the void" guten Gewissens jedem empfehlen der sich von der Thematik angesprochen fühlt.


Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Elgato (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwer zugänglich ist es aber schon, da viele Bestandteile der Spielmechanik einfach unzureichend erklärt bzw. "schwammig" formuliert sind. Du weißt manchmal ganz einfach wirklich nicht, was du zu tun hast. Das hat nix mit mangelndem "Draufeinlassen" zu tun - das ist ganz einfach beschissen erklärt ^^.
> Hinzu kommt der Zeitdruck auf der Karte, welcher dich stressen kann (mich zumindest ^^). Wenn du da nicht höllisch aufpasst und schnell reagierst, siehst du ziemlich häufig deinen letztendlichen Tod.



Also ich denke die von dir als unzureichend bezeichnete Heranführung an die Spielmechanik ist vollkommen beabsichtigt. 
Eine der Grundlagen des Spiels liegt darin sich in einem merkwürdigen und von Paradoxien bestimmten Kosmos zu bewegen. Der Spieler ist hier selbst gefragt zu entscheiden oder herauszufinden was man als nächstes machen sollte.
Merkwürdigerweise empfinde ich auch das Scheitern im Spiel ganz im Unterschied zu anderen Titeln überhaupt nicht als frustrierend.
Um mal tiefer in die Mottenkiste zu greifen: auch bei games wie "mario world"oder "tomb raider" musste man seinerzeit über endloses trial&error herausfinden wie es denn bloss weiter gehen soll. Da gab es Stellen an welchen man komplizierteste Kombos an genau der richtigen Stelle zum Teil auch noch während Sprüngen in einen zuvor unsichtbaren Bereich ausführen musste.
In heutigen Zeiten wo es komplette  "walkhroughs" und Datenbanken schon vor Veröffentlichung eines Spieles gibt, scheint eine grössere Portion Eigeninitiative viele Spieler abzuschrecken.
Da ich "the void" aber noch nicht annähernd durchgespielt habe kann ich nicht berurteilen ob es wirklich an unverzichtbaren Informationen mangelt bzw. eine schwammige Beschreibung den Spielspass ausbremst.

Der Zeitdruck auf der Karte erzeugt wirklich Stress.
Aber auch das ist natürlich bewusst gewollt. Es hilft sich eben dort nur vorbereitet aufzuhalten und ggf. die Geschwindigkeit zu drosseln.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke die von dir als unzureichend bezeichnete Heranführung an die Spielmechanik ist vollkommen beabsichtigt.


Das denke ich auch, aber hier und da ne Komfort-Funktion mehr wäre wünschenswert gewesen. Beispiel: Die Fürstinnen kommunizieren mit dir und geben Tipps. Diese (spielentscheidenden!) Tipps hört man aber zum Teil nur ein einziges Mal und die werden auch nicht irgendwo erneut erwähnt. Da irrt man häufig sinnlos durch die Kammern, wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat. Zumindest am Anfang des Spiels hätten hier und da "das an der Hand führen", -was aus anderen Spielen bekannt ist und sich mittlerweile zum Standard etabliert hat-, zu weniger Frust bei einigen Spielern (mir! ^^) geführt.



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der Grundlagen des Spiels liegt darin sich in einem merkwürdigen und von Paradoxien bestimmten Kosmos zu bewegen. Der Spieler ist hier selbst gefragt zu entscheiden oder herauszufinden was man als nächstes machen sollte.


Deswegen verzeihe ich auch dem Spiel seine Mängel. Es ist genial.  



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdigerweise empfinde ich auch das Scheitern im Spiel ganz im Unterschied zu anderen Titeln überhaupt nicht als frustrierend.


Das sehe ich anders. Es nervt.  



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal tiefer in die Mottenkiste zu greifen: auch bei games wie "mario world"oder "tomb raider" musste man seinerzeit über endloses trial&error herausfinden wie es denn bloss weiter gehen soll. Da gab es Stellen an welchen man komplizierteste Kombos an genau der richtigen Stelle zum Teil auch noch während Sprüngen in einen zuvor unsichtbaren Bereich ausführen musste.
> In heutigen Zeiten wo es komplette  "walkhroughs" und Datenbanken schon vor Veröffentlichung eines Spieles gibt, scheint eine grössere Portion Eigeninitiative viele Spieler abzuschrecken.


100% Zustimmung. Man ist es zum Teil gar nicht mehr gewohnt Trial & Error-Passagen mit einer Engelsgeduld über sich ergehen zu lassen.  
Wir werden alt.   



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich "the void" aber noch nicht annähernd durchgespielt habe kann ich nicht berurteilen ob es wirklich an unverzichtbaren Informationen mangelt bzw. eine schwammige Beschreibung den Spielspass ausbremst.


Es mangelt nicht an unverzichtbaren Informationen, sie sind bloss ziemlich "vage" und du musst höllisch aufpassen alles mitzukriegen. Das Journal hilft dir dabei selten weiter.
(Stift und Zettel womöglich schon  )



			
				Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zeitdruck auf der Karte erzeugt wirklich Stress.
> Aber auch das ist natürlich bewusst gewollt. Es hilft sich eben dort nur vorbereitet aufzuhalten und ggf. die Geschwindigkeit zu drosseln.


Mir ist's machmal zu viel Stress, zumal du lange Strecken zurücklegen musst, wenn du dich da mal vertust, bekommst du es später zu spüren - dafür gibt's ja die Autosaves (--> Trial & Error  ).


----------



## Zaphyel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch, aber hier und da ne Komfort-Funktion mehr wäre wünschenswert gewesen. Beispiel: Die Fürstinnen kommunizieren mit dir und geben Tipps. Diese (spielentscheidenden!) Tipps hört man aber zum Teil nur ein einziges Mal und die werden auch nicht irgendwo erneut erwähnt. Da irrt man häufig sinnlos durch die Kammern, wenn man nicht aufgepasst hat. Zumindest am Anfang des Spiels hätten hier und da "das an der Hand führen", -was aus anderen Spielen bekannt ist und sich mittlerweile zum Standard etabliert hat-, zu weniger Frust bei einigen Spielern (mir! ^^) geführt.



Hier muss ich einhaken, sämtliche gesprochenen Texte, egal ob überflüssig oder nicht werden im Journal (Schnelltaste J) gespeichert, jedes noch so kleine Gesprächsfitzelchen kannste dort nachschlagen... darauf wird zwar mangelhaft hingewiesen aber blätter dein Journal mal durch, das ist dein bester Freund in der Leere! Da steht auch drinn was jede Fürstin, jeder Wächter oder die Farben zu dir gesagt haben... ok die Menüführung ist umständlich.



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da scheiden sich die gemüter... kann aber nur betonen das es tatsächlich so gewollt ist, die Grundlegendsten Dinge erfährt man nämlich erst am Ende des Spiels.



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.06.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Elgato am 06.06.2009 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Stress ist nur der Stress den dir selbst antust... versteht man aber auch erst wenn man einmal durch ist.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Zaphyel am 07.06.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss ich einhaken, sämtliche gesprochenen Texte, egal ob überflüssig oder nicht werden im Journal (Schnelltaste J) gespeichert, jedes noch so kleine Gesprächsfitzelchen kannste dort nachschlagen... darauf wird zwar mangelhaft hingewiesen aber blätter dein Journal mal durch, das ist dein bester Freund in der Leere! Da steht auch drinn was jede Fürstin, jeder Wächter oder die Farben zu dir gesagt haben... ok die Menüführung ist umständlich.


He, He, danke für den Tipp.  

Diese Menü Option hatte ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bräuchte auch mal an zwei Stellen Hilfe:
1. In der Kammer "Buckel" (ist eine Mine) ist ganz oben ein Herz. Dieser Bereich gleiht fast exakt einer anderen mine ("die Wand"), aber da ist kein Herz. 
Jedenfalls: Wie komme ich ganz nach oben zum Herz?

2. In der Kammer der Ire (Ires Weiher, die Kammer mit dem Garten und dem Pavillon und dem Pool) ist hinter einer Hecke ebenfalls ein Herz und ein Portal. WIe komme ich dahin? Einen Eingang gibt es nicht, ergo muss das Portal der Eingang sein. Aber wo finde ich das dazugehörige Gegenstück?

EDIT: So, habs dann doch selbst geschafft. Das Teil in Ires Weiher erreicht man ja einfach mit der Hast-Glyphe.
Habe es jetzt auch ENDLICH mal durchgespielt 


Spoiler



Und gegen Ende, wenn man die Durchbruch-Glyphe hat, dann kam jene Metapher, die ich am besten im gesamten Spiel fand:
"Der Mensch besitzt mehr als eine Leere, vorausgesetzt er besitzt die Stärke jede mit einem Durchbruch zu beenden."
Scheiße, hoffentlich macht der Publisher mehr Games dieser Art.
Das Ende lässt viel Platz für Interpretationen, aber, na ja, das ist auf der einen Seite schade, weil es nicht aufgelöst wird, auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch gut, weil man nicht enttäuscht wird. 
Na ja, ich habe meine eigenen Vermutungen hinter dem Sinn des Ganzen, und ich bin zufrieden damit


----------



## MicPoe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Marten-Broadcloak am 15.06.2009 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bräuchte auch mal an zwei Stellen Hilfe:
> 1. In der Kammer "Buckel" (ist eine Mine) ist ganz oben ein Herz. Dieser Bereich gleiht fast exakt einer anderen mine ("die Wand"), aber da ist kein Herz.
> Jedenfalls: Wie komme ich ganz nach oben zum Herz?



mit der Magnet-Glyphe lässt man das Herz zu sich kommen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MicPoe am 15.06.2009 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Marten-Broadcloak am 15.06.2009 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achsooooo! 
Ich dachte das geht nur mit Geröll und so xD


----------



## cutedragon1601 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

ich will gar nicht gegen wächter kämpfen. das ist auch meine frage eigentlich. 
Aus dem Gulli Board hab ich:
Tja, also man muss die Quests der Namenlosen abschließen bevor sie einen weiter lässt. Also einmal alle Kammern besuchen, dann zu ihr, dann alle Kammern von Predatoren säubern und wieder zu ihr, dann ihre 2 Herzchen füllen. Dann sollte man die anderen zwei Fürstinnen besuchen können.
Kann ich. Allerdings nur ganz kurz. Dann geh ich zurück in die void.Es kommt Mantis und erklärt mich zum bruder und dass ich bald meinen Mentor kennenlerne würde.Beim nächsten Versuch mich in der Void zu bewegen, Bämm, bewegt sich ein anderer (waller) oder so, der mir erklärt, dass er mir nicht traut und dass ich zuviele herzen geöffnet hätte. und ich sollte bloß aufpassen, bei der nächsten übertretung... schnitt. meine obscura. ich drücke leicht verwirrt auf escape und befinde mich in der arena. super. erstens hasse ich bosskämpfe. nix nächste übertretung. direkt. und dann hab ich drüber nachgedacht. dass ich ja eigentlich drei herzen der namenlosen öffne. sie sagt ich darf eins sehen nach den predatoren-gekille (was ich erst gar nicht gecheckt hab, bis mir irgendwann ne komische stelle an meinem schienenbein aufgefallen ist, siehe an, ich hab drei herzen. aber wie gesagt schon nach den predatoren.
dann muss ich ihr ja noch zwei öffnen  damit ist es weitergeht. (verfressenes stück, aber sie ist so hübsch. der nächste satz aus dem off, wenn ich zu una gehe, lautet allerdings: öffne niemals drei herzen, dann reissen die wächter dich in stücke. 

oder versteh ich das mit den herzen falsch. geöffnet durch farbe hab ich doch nur zwei und das andere hab ich quasi als questbelohnung bekommen. oder nicht? 

weiter schreiben hier einige,man soll nicht soviele bäume anmalen und vor allem nicht in den lieblingsfarben der fürstin, weil es dem reich schadet. 
und nicht in der void rumstehen, weil wegen lebenszeit. irgendwie spiel ich andersrum.
ich hab smaragd und gold angebaut, weil die will ja schon ziemlich viel, damit sie für mich schwimmen geht will sagen herz öffnet. und da ich ja in den kammern nichts verliere, also auch nicht in nerva verwandelt wird, steh ich immer so bis kurz vor herzklopfen in der void rum und betrete dann ihre kammer, damit ich ihr was geben kann. da ich durch die bäume ziemlich viel hab, füll ich dann halt rechte seite wieder auf. falsch? aber ist es dann nicht unglaublich langwierig bis man, sie braucht auf jeden fall eine komplett gefüllte palette mit ihrer lieblingsfarbe um zwei donor glyphen zu zeichen, um ein herz zu öffnen, die nerva zusammen hat? 
ps: ist allerdings die demo. vielleicht sollte ich nur mal nen bosskampf sehen ?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Könnte echt an der Demo liegen. Normalerweise ist das so:

Entweder du öffnest KEIN Herz der Namenlosen, kriegst dafür aber die Fackel-Glyphe nicht

oder:

Du öffnest zwei ihrer Herzen, kriegst die Fackel-Glyphe, Einer der Wächter kommt und meint, du musst ihr wieder eins rausreißen, dass du einen Zyklus Zeit dafür hast. (ich glaube erst DANN kriegst du die Fackel)
Dann geht es halt weiter mit Mantid, der dir die Minen-Quest gibt.


----------



## ThomasWilke (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 29.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für alle Interessenten: Das russische Original-Video gibts hier: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687572/The-Void-Russisches-Original-Intro-und-Unterschiede-zur-deutschen-Version/PC/Video/


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 17.06.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Interessenten: Das russische Original-Video gibts hier: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687572/The-Void-Russisches-Original-Intro-und-Unterschiede-zur-deutschen-Version/PC/Video/


Besten Dank!


----------



## Hyte (17. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich weiß ja dass ich schon ein wenig spät dran bin mittlerweile, aber ich versuchs trotzdem - irgendwie finde ich kein anderes Forum in dem das Spiel behandelt wird.

Erstmal meine Eindrücke...

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mich schon seit geraumer Zeit kein Spiel mehr derart gefesselt und fasziniert hat - aber ich kann natürlich auch die Gegenseite nachvollziehen, es ist sicherlich kein Spiel für jedermann, man sollte schon empfänglich für die Atmosphäre und Stimmung sein und ein gewisses Interesse mitbringen quasi das "Rätsel" rund um The Void zu knacken. Außerdem sollte man viel zwischenspeichern um ohne große Reue mal verschiedene Vorgehensweisen testen zu können. Es empfiehlt sich sicherlich sich erstmal eine Stunde in etwa einzuleben und dann nochmal neu zu starten, meist macht man ansonsten zuviele Fehler gleich zu Beginn .. und man will ja einen nette Start hinlegen.
Die meisten Kritikpunkte und "Bugs" die vorgebracht werden beruhen einfach auf einer offensichtlichen Unverständnis der Spielmechanik - die ist nicht unbedingt gleich ganz leicht zugänglich, aber genau das macht einen großen Reiz des Spiels für mich persönlich aus, das sich schrittweise in dieser fremden Welt vortasten in der man am Anfang gar nichts weiß und gar nichts kann. In Wahrheit sollte jedoch nach spätestens zwei Stunden im Großen und Ganzen alles Wesentliche erfasst sein...

Wer das Spiel nicht kennt sollte die Fragen aus Spoilergefahr wahrscheinlich eher meiden...




So, nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ich bin gerade im Zyklus 19 und muss noch den Wurm töten. Hatte bisher wenig Probleme - der Wurm macht mir jedoch Sorgen. Vielleicht hat irgendwer eine wirklich gute Taktik gegen ihn? Ich verbrauche irgendwie viel zu viel Farbe für meinen Geschmack an ihm... 
(Netz-Glyphe auf Predatoren zeichnen ist mir klar.. aber er frisst die Dinger so selten, die meisten explodieren von selbst wieder ohne dass er sie erwischt... !?)

Das zweite und eigtl. größere Problem ist jedoch ein viel seltsameres:
Ich hatte einen Spielstand zwischengespeichert um kurz die Zeit laufen zu lassen und zu beobachten in welcher Reihenfolge die Wächter die Kammern plündern um ihnen dann nach erneutem Laden eine Nasenlänge voraus zu sein. Auf einmal wurde ich jedoch von der Stimme der Farbe und einer Frauenstimme aus der Leere herausgerissen und fand mich in der "realen" Welt wieder wo ich einer leuchtenden Engelsfigur folgen musste. Schlußendlich forderte mich die Farbe auf die Wächter zu bekämpfen und überreichte mir zu diesem Zweck die "Ordalia"-Glyphe. Ich hatte mich nur kurz durchgeklickt durch die Dialoge, da ich ja ohnehin wieder laden wollte, doch siehe da, nach erneutem Laden zeigte sich diese Szene nie wieder.... Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung wie man diese Szene auslöst, was passieren muss, damit man diese Glyphe bekommt!? Verstehe echt nicht warum das einmal kam und beim zweiten Mal, obwohl ich nichts anders machte, nicht mehr...!?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Zu deiner ersten Frage:

Der Wurm kommt sobald du in die Kammer kommst immer nach einigen Sekunden als erstes vor deiner Nase lang, also am Ende des Eingangsganges.
Und er frisst IMMER diesen Predator zuerst.

Du kannst nun also in die Kammer gehen, schnell (am besten mit etwas Blau in den Herzen) zu dem Predator vor dir rennen und ihn ordentlich anpinseln.
Der Wurm sollte dann, je nach dem wie schnell du warst, direkt danach den Predator angreifen und fressen.

Ist dieser eine Predator gefressen, verlässt du die Kammer und gehst direkt wieder rein.
Der Wurm wird dann wieder neu spawnen (den Schaden allerdings behalten) und wieder den Predator vor dir fressen, also rennst du schnell wieder zu ihm, ...

Diesen Vorgang wiederholst du einfach so lange, bis er nicht mehr kann.

Sicher nicht ganz die feine Art, aber... ich sehe auch keinen anderen Weg ihn zu besiegen ohne sehr, sehr viel Farbe zu verwenden. Sogar so benötigt es einiges.
Vielen Dank an CrispyCrisis für den Tipp.

---

Zur zweiten Frage:
Keine Bange, das hatte ich auch.
Die Sequenz kommt später, wenn sie nicht dort kommt. Bei mir war das am Anfang von Zyklus 26.


----------



## Muebarekking (2. August 2009)

*AW:*

Hab ein ähnliches Problem wie vor mir schon einer hier.
Ich hab das Minenquest gemacht. Wirklich alle 6 Stellen abgesaugt und bei mir im Journal steht auch, dass es ok ist und ich jetzt mit Mantid sprechen kann.
Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich zu ihm in die Kammer gehe, er nichts sagt, kann halt nur zugucken wie der da am rumchillen ist.
Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Muebarekking schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem wie vor mir schon einer hier.
> Ich hab das Minenquest gemacht. Wirklich alle 6 Stellen abgesaugt und bei mir im Journal steht auch, dass es ok ist und ich jetzt mit Mantid sprechen kann.
> Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich zu ihm in die Kammer gehe, er nichts sagt, kann halt nur zugucken wie der da am rumchillen ist.
> Weiß da jemand ne Lösung?


 Die Antwort kommt spät, aber falls jemand nochmal vorhaben sollte, die Frage hier zu stellen:

 Die Quest gilt als abgeschlossen, warum Mantid nichts sagt, weiß ich nicht.
 Es ist aber alles in Ordnung, er erkennt es an und wird dich nicht angreifen.


----------

